# Show off your tattoos!



## mandercakez (Jan 15, 2014)

I love looking at other peoples' tattoos! I think it is so fascinating to see what other people love enough to put on their body. I figured I would make this post so we can talk about tattoos we have, or tattoos we want in the future  Feel free to either post a picture of your tattoo/tattoos or describe them if you dont want to post a picture 

getting my first tattoo 



Spoiler











my finished first tattoo!



Spoiler










My tattoo on my ankle in honor of my cat, Mike (RIP) 



Spoiler










and my third most recent tattoo 



Spoiler


----------



## Lauren (Jan 15, 2014)

These are mine, my Shakespeare one messed up now because I've put a bit of weight on, I won't get it re done as it means so much. They go in order from the top left to top right at number 1 and 2 and then bottom left to bottom right are 3 and 4. For my fifth tattoo I want a feather around my rib cage and then birds coming out and up my back.

the first tattoo, is very special hence why i wont mess with it.

My peace sign is on my ankle.

My infinity sign is on my right wrist

Finally, the dream catcher is based on the one hung up in my room, it isn't identical as i have small forearms so i had to alter it and i wanted to change the colour.


----------



## beffa (Jan 15, 2014)

Woooow your tattoos are beautiful OP. Your most recent is gorgeous and the cat is adorable!


----------



## mandercakez (Jan 15, 2014)

Lauren said:


> These are mine, my Shakespeare one messed up now because I've put a bit of weight on, I won't get it re done as it means so much. They go in order from the top left to top right at number 1 and 2 and then bottom left to bottom right are 3 and 4. For my fifth tattoo I want a feather around my rib cage and then birds coming out and up my back.
> 
> the first tattoo, is very special hence why i wont mess with it.
> 
> ...


I LOVE your dream catcher tattoo! I've always wanted one on my side/ribcage ^_^ 


beffa said:


> Woooow your tattoos are beautiful OP. Your most recent is gorgeous and the cat is adorable!


Thanks so much ^_^


----------



## Lauren (Jan 15, 2014)

mandercakez said:


> I LOVE your dream catcher tattoo! I've always wanted one on my side/ribcage ^_^


hehe i loved it! I wanted it turning into a sleeve  but i thought otherwise.


----------



## Stacie (Jan 16, 2014)

No tattoos on me for now, maybe someday.  Everyone's looks good though!


----------



## Jake (Jan 16, 2014)

I got yolo on my wrist b/cos Jenna Ushkowitz got yolo on her ankle.











Spoiler









[size=-2]oops its a transfer so i can take it off whenever i want ◡‿◡ ♡◡‿◡ ♡◡‿◡ ♡​[/size]


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice tats, OP. I'd go ahead and show what ones my Brother has but he'd probably kill me, Haha.


----------



## kerri (Jan 16, 2014)

Ahh I love your tattoos, OP. I don't have any currently but I'm contemplating getting a small Pisces symbol somewhere.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 16, 2014)

My son is called cydney and his nickname is squidney so that is why I have a baby squid on my ankle.


----------



## reyy (Jan 16, 2014)

I want a cat tattoo on my ankle, in honor of my dead kitten [died at 3 months old :c]
<33


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 17, 2014)

Putting away money for a nirvana tattoo. All I know for sure now is that I want part of his lyrics portrayed on my body, but I also want something graphic with it, so I probably go for the angel like cd cover art, but I`m still in doubt, NIrvana needs cooler artwork directly linked to the band. Maybe I`ll go for a faded Kurt Cobain pictures, with the music lines kinda crafted in the picture. I still need to talk about those possibilities with a tattoo-artist. When I get one done, I surely post it here. Its a big wish for me, I recognize a lot of my own struggles and way of looking at life in his views.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 18, 2014)

Come on. Other people must have tattoos.


----------



## MayorIsabel (Jan 18, 2014)

I want a tiny pair of angel wings on my ankle and a tiny infinity sign on my wrist, but I keep freaking out about how much it'd hurt whenever I'm about to get one >.<


----------



## Siren137 (Jan 18, 2014)

I've got 9! Had numbers 8 and 9 done yesterday! They are still wrapped up in cling! Will dig out some pictures of my lot to show you!


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 18, 2014)

Sounds good. Looking forward to seeing them.  There's so many tattoos I want but can never afford them.


----------



## MayorIsabel (Jan 18, 2014)

How much do tattoos hurt?


----------



## Minties (Jan 18, 2014)

Depends on your pain threshold. (totally not a cop out btw)

The one on my wrist didn't hurt TOO badly, it felt more like I was being burned. The one part that did hurt immensely, to the point where I had to bite my finger so I wouldn't move, was right where my wrist bends because there's not much flesh there so it was like straight on my tendons. 

There are definitely SUPER sensitive areas that would hurt a lot more than others (e.g. inner arm, breasts, inner thighs etc)

but yeah, everyone has different pain tolerances. My sister got one up her side and she loved the way it felt /shrug


----------



## lilylily (Jan 18, 2014)

MayorIsabel said:


> How much do tattoos hurt?



depends on your pain tolerance and the spot you want it in. it's completely individual.

my foot tattoo hurt like crazy, i almost kicked my tattoo artist in the fact because i couldn't stop my foot from shaking. wrist, ribs and back were a walk in the park, thigh and cleavage were bearable. 

i want to get my arm and my other thigh done. someone gimme moniez.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 18, 2014)

Minties said:


> Depends on your pain threshold. (totally not a cop out btw)
> 
> The one on my wrist didn't hurt TOO badly, it felt more like I was being burned. The one part that did hurt immensely, to the point where I had to bite my finger so I wouldn't move, was right where my wrist bends because there's not much flesh there so it was like straight on my tendons.
> 
> ...



I'm the same as your sister. I love the feeling of getting a tattoo done. That's part of the reason why I really want another one.


----------



## Siren137 (Jan 18, 2014)

I like the feeling of getting them done too! They are more painful on bony bits though! Just had a bee done near my elbow and that was more painful because of that! Have sorted pictures but having issues posting them! How do I hide them in spoilers?


----------



## Minties (Jan 18, 2014)

You type [.spoiler.] Pictures go here [./spoiler.]  without the periods in there


----------



## lilylily (Jan 18, 2014)

Siren137 said:


> I like the feeling of getting them done too! They are more painful on bony bits though! Just had a bee done near my elbow and that was more painful because of that! Have sorted pictures but having issues posting them! How do I hide them in spoilers?



that's the only part that makes me nervous about my planned sleeve. the elbow. D: 

use [*spoiler]insert pictures here[*/spoiler] to hide them, just delete the * out of the code.  (wouldn't have let me post without them)


----------



## Siren137 (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks guys will post some pics of mine then! Elbow was painful but no pain no gain lol!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok so here goes! These are some pictures of my ink, I haven't got any of my writing on my arm but my new ink is right next to it (it's a half sleeve project!) so I'll take pics of that when I wash and redress them later.

This is my first tattoo, a gargoyle on my right arm.



Spoiler








Here is my second, a monkey on my right shoulder blade.



Spoiler







My third is from a cartoon site called xkcd, it's on my left forearm.



Spoiler







Then I have my two zany ones which are video game characters from when I was a kid. They are Bub from Bubble Bobble (my brother have Bob on his leg to match!) on my left ankle and Alex Kidd on my right!



Spoiler









Spoiler







I'll show you my butterfly one with the others as it's part of my half sleeve!


----------



## Siren137 (Jan 18, 2014)

Ok here are the pictures of my half sleeve tattoo, including my new ink!

Here is the script that goes round my right forearm



Spoiler









Spoiler







I then have a butterfly which is older and then my new ones from yesterday a bee near my elbow and a ladybird on my wrist. I've got space for one more bug, not sure what yet, and then I'm having vines put around it all!



Spoiler









Spoiler









Spoiler


----------



## Siren137 (Jan 19, 2014)

So question for those with ink. As I've just had some done, how to you treat your tattoos after they have been done? Do you use creams? Wrap them? Leave them alone?

I'm in the middle of doing my healing process. I wash the tattoos gently with antibacterial soap. I then pat dry and put on Bepanthen (a nappy rash cream here in the UK) in a thick layer to keep it wet. I then wrap in cling film and rinse and repeat as required. I do this for about a week. I find it stops them from drying out and scabbing which I believe takes the colour out, even though being wrapped in cling makes me feel like a sandwich!


----------



## Momonoki (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm debating on getting a cat's pawprint on my heel.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 19, 2014)

Siren137 said:


> So question for those with ink. As I've just had some done, how to you treat your tattoos after they have been done? Do you use creams? Wrap them? Leave them alone?
> 
> I'm in the middle of doing my healing process. I wash the tattoos gently with antibacterial soap. I then pat dry and put on Bepanthen (a nappy rash cream here in the UK) in a thick layer to keep it wet. I then wrap in cling film and rinse and repeat as required. I do this for about a week. I find it stops them from drying out and scabbing which I believe takes the colour out, even though being wrapped in cling makes me feel like a sandwich!



Don't wrap it in cling film. You need to let your skin breathe. Only use cling film when showering. Bepanthen is good to use. It helps when it gets itchy. I just kept putting on bepanthen whenever it started feeling itchy. And make sure you don't get the tattoo too wet. Just damp enough to clean it with soapy water.


----------



## Siren137 (Jan 19, 2014)

Don't talk to me about it being itchy! Argh! That's the worst part of getting tattooed! I want to scratch them so badly!

I use the cling for when I working so as to protect them! Otherwise I take it off! I do a fairly physical job so don't want to hurt them!


----------



## lilylily (Jan 19, 2014)

Siren137 said:


> So question for those with ink. As I've just had some done, how to you treat your tattoos after they have been done? Do you use creams? Wrap them? Leave them alone?
> 
> I'm in the middle of doing my healing process. I wash the tattoos gently with antibacterial soap. I then pat dry and put on Bepanthen (a nappy rash cream here in the UK) in a thick layer to keep it wet. I then wrap in cling film and rinse and repeat as required. I do this for about a week. I find it stops them from drying out and scabbing which I believe takes the colour out, even though being wrapped in cling makes me feel like a sandwich!



as fearthecuteness said, ditch the cling film and let your skin get some air.

i only wrap my tattoos in cling film as long as they're wetting/bleeding, mostly to prevent my clothes from being ruined. as soon as it's dry, bepanthen is enough. don't smother it in cream though, it should only be a thin, smooth layer.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Siren137 said:


> Don't talk to me about it being itchy! Argh! That's the worst part of getting tattooed! I want to scratch them so badly!
> 
> I use the cling for when I working so as to protect them! Otherwise I take it off! I do a fairly physical job so don't want to hurt them!



don't scratch - gently tap. it doesn't hurt the tattoo but makes the itching go away. a tip my tattoo artist gave me.  

with that explanation, the cling kind of makes sense, but i'd still take something that lets the skin breathe - a bandage or something.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 19, 2014)

Like I said though. You need to let it breathe as much as possible so you shouldn't really keep it covered for work because that's a long time to keep it covered. I'm sure your tattoo will be fine. Lol
Oh and if you wanna keep the colour then don't let the sun get to it.


----------



## Siren137 (Jan 19, 2014)

Yea I'm not a big sunbather anyway and if I do go out when it's sunny I pop sunscreen on them lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think I get paranoid about knocking or hurting them so go a bit OTT with aftercare lol


----------



## orangepeanut (Jan 19, 2014)

Just to add on to other advice, try not to do anything that drenches the tattooed area in water for longer than 15 minutes for the next 3 weeks or so. Makes the skin come off prematurely


----------



## Siren137 (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for that advice orangepeanut! I'm washing it when it gets slimy but trying not to soak it as such! I just get paranoid about it peeling lol


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 19, 2014)

Siren137 said:


> Yea I'm not a big sunbather anyway and if I do go out when it's sunny I pop sunscreen on them lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I think I get paranoid about knocking or hurting them so go a bit OTT with aftercare lol



Knocking it shouldn't ruin it. The only thing you should be concerned about is not letting it breathe enough, scratching it, getting it too wet and letting the sun get to it. So you should be fine.


----------



## Siren137 (Jan 19, 2014)

Cool! I've had a couple of mishaps with others in past so get a bit paranoid lol! It's open to the air at the moment but I freak if they dry out as I'm convince they will scab and then he colour will come out!


----------



## lilylily (Jan 19, 2014)

just make sure you use bepanthen regularly. as soon as the skin's dry, re-cream. you should be fine.  i understand your point though, i'm pretty paranoid when it comes to my tattoos as well, especially since they're in very visible areas.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 19, 2014)

Siren137 said:


> Cool! I've had a couple of mishaps with others in past so get a bit paranoid lol! It's open to the air at the moment but I freak if they dry out as I'm convince they will scab and then he colour will come out!



You can't do anything about them scanning because they all do. But that's just part of the healing process. Scabbing is good because like all scabs it will prevent it from getting infected. And no, scanning won't make the colour come out. So seriously. Don't get worried about then scabbing.


----------



## Siren137 (Jan 19, 2014)

Ok I'll try not to be so paranoid about it! I had always been told scabbing will take colour out but I don't know, as I've always tried to avoid it!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't have any, since I'm only 14 and my parents would kill me, but when I'm older I want to get 'promise' on my little finger 
_pinkie promise _


----------



## Cariad (Jan 19, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I don't have any, since I'm only 14 and my parents would kill me, but when I'm older I want to get 'promise' on my little finger
> _pinkie promise _


Cute!


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 19, 2014)

Siren137 said:


> Ok I'll try not to be so paranoid about it! I had always been told scabbing will take colour out but I don't know, as I've always tried to avoid it!



That's weird that someone told you that because mine scabbed over and the colour was fine on mine.


----------



## mandercakez (Jan 19, 2014)

Siren137 said:


> Ok I'll try not to be so paranoid about it! I had always been told scabbing will take colour out but I don't know, as I've always tried to avoid it!


my entire lotus flower tattoo scabbed (see original pic) and the color is still just as vibrant as the day i got it (over a year ago)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Siren137 said:


> So question for those with ink. As I've just had some done, how to you treat your tattoos after they have been done? Do you use creams? Wrap them? Leave them alone?
> 
> I'm in the middle of doing my healing process. I wash the tattoos gently with antibacterial soap. I then pat dry and put on Bepanthen (a nappy rash cream here in the UK) in a thick layer to keep it wet. I then wrap in cling film and rinse and repeat as required. I do this for about a week. I find it stops them from drying out and scabbing which I believe takes the colour out, even though being wrapped in cling makes me feel like a sandwich!



lots and lots of aquaphor. dont keep it TOO wet, let it breathe a little. scabbing will happen it wont hurt anything


----------



## Siren137 (Jan 19, 2014)

Weird! Suppose different people think different things! The ladybird and bee are healing nicely right now! Not too itchy...yet!


----------



## 001rich100 (Jan 19, 2014)

All my tats were designed by me.


Spoiler: Zelda/Metroid Fusion Crest (Left Chest)










Spoiler: Metroid Alphabet Name (Under Right Chest)









Spoiler: Metroid Collage (Left Rib Side)









Spoiler: Wind Fish (Right-side V-cut)


----------



## lilylily (Jan 19, 2014)

001rich100 said:


> All my tats were designed by me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Zelda/Metroid Fusion Crest (Left Chest)
> ...



i really love these, even though it's not my style (i'm an old school-fanatic myself) but the placing is brilliant and from what i can see from the slightly blurry pictures, they're well done.


----------



## orangepeanut (Jan 19, 2014)

001rich100 said:


> All my tats were designed by me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Zelda/Metroid Fusion Crest (Left Chest)
> ...



Holy ****, these are amazing. You're very talented!


----------



## 001rich100 (Jan 19, 2014)

lilylily said:


> i really love these, even though it's not my style (i'm an old school-fanatic myself) but the placing is brilliant and from what i can see from the slightly blurry pictures, they're well done.





orangepeanut said:


> Holy ****, these are amazing. You're very talented!





Spoiler


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 20, 2014)

001rich100 said:


> Spoiler



XD


----------



## Siren137 (Jan 20, 2014)

Those are great rich! Nice to see someone else with gamer tattoos!!


----------



## 001rich100 (Jan 20, 2014)

Siren137 said:


> Those are great rich! Nice to see someone else with gamer tattoos!!



Oh you have no idea! lol I plan to have my entire body tattooed with gaming memorabilia that filled my childhood with joy. And on a side-note: I've always believed that I'd rather die with my artwork than someone else artwork.

There's this incomplete piece I've designed awhile back that will eventually be tatted on my back:


Spoiler: Back piece design







I forgot to post up the designs with my tats but here they are:


Spoiler: Zelda/Metroid Fusion Crest Design









Spoiler: Metroid Collage Design






Now I can't find the rest of the designs for my other tats. Damn.


----------



## Siren137 (Jan 21, 2014)

They are fab! Look forward to seeing more when you get them!


----------



## danyelled (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't really have any pictures of mine, but I have a Halloween tattoo on my back, a lotus tattoo on my finger, and a feather (the start of a large piece) on my wrist. 

I'm saving to finish the large piece right now. It's hard because I keep using the money for piercings...


----------



## lilylily (Jan 21, 2014)

001rich100 said:


> Oh you have no idea! lol I plan to have my entire body tattooed with gaming memorabilia that filled my childhood with joy. And on a side-note: I've always believed that I'd rather die with my artwork than someone else artwork.
> 
> There's this incomplete piece I've designed awhile back that will eventually be tatted on my back:
> 
> ...



i know you said i should stooo~p D) but the first one is just gorgeous. when do you plan to get it?


----------



## LillyKay (Jan 22, 2014)

MayorIsabel said:


> How much do tattoos hurt?



Ohhh yes... this is my worry, otherwise I would have had one done already.


----------



## 001rich100 (Jan 22, 2014)

lilylily said:


> i know you said i should stooo~p D) but the first one is just gorgeous. when do you plan to get it?



I plan on getting it entirely on my back. However, that design isn't complete sp I won't get it anytime soon. :/


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 22, 2014)

LillyKay said:


> Ohhh yes... this is my worry, otherwise I would have had one done already.



You say that but it just depends on where you have it done and how much of a wimp you are. Personally I enjoy the feeling of getting a tattoo done.


----------



## lilylily (Jan 22, 2014)

001rich100 said:


> I plan on getting it entirely on my back. However, that design isn't complete sp I won't get it anytime soon. :/



that's be problem i currently have with my sleeve... i have the funds and the artist but the design's incomplete/not perfect yet.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 22, 2014)

lilylily said:


> that's be problem i currently have with my sleeve... i have the funds and the artist but the design's incomplete/not perfect yet.



You have the opposite problem to me. I have the exact tattoos in mine that I want I just don't have the money or the artist.


----------



## orangepeanut (Jan 22, 2014)

LillyKay said:


> Ohhh yes... this is my worry, otherwise I would have had one done already.



Ha not to worry, it actually doesn't hurt that much if you get one in a place that is padded with more body fat. So if you get one on say, a buttcheek or your stomach, it's not going to feel that bad.

I was a macho ******* and went for one right on my sternum for my first time. At some points it felt like someone was sanding my skin off with a red-hot nail file  The pain kind of grew on me though. Something very cathartic about it


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm wondering. How much does everyone's tattoos cost? It would be interesting to compare prices for all the different places and different countries.


----------



## Jake (Jan 24, 2014)

FIXING UP HIDDEN POST ON NEXT PAGE


----------



## Lauren (Jan 24, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> I'm wondering. How much does everyone's tattoos cost? It would be interesting to compare prices for all the different places and different countries.



For my smaller ones, 2 costed ?20 each the other ?15
My dream catcher was I think.. ?100 I paid a ?20 deposit and I think ?80 once done


----------



## mandercakez (Jan 24, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> I'm wondering. How much does everyone's tattoos cost? It would be interesting to compare prices for all the different places and different countries.



my lotus flower was about $280, the lace tattoo about $320 (because of detail), and the cat was only like 40 dollars. I don't mind paying a little more to make sure what I'm going to have on my body forever looks professional


----------



## Siren137 (Jan 30, 2014)

The ladybird I just had done was ?30 and the honey bee was ?40.

There is a sign up at my tattooist's that says "A good tattoo ain't cheap and a cheap tattoo ain't good!"


----------



## Peisinoe (Jan 30, 2014)

Mine cost only $100 USD. My Uncle owns a tattoo parlor. 
He estimated it to be 200-250 for someone else though. It's about the size of a book. 



Spoiler:  Peacock












Edit:

How was the pain or lack of pain for you guys?

I actually enjoyed it. Lol. It felt like Vicks vapor rub on my back, and it was pretty soothing. Only pain was when he was going over a part that was on my spine. Other than that it was pleasant.


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 30, 2014)

Stacie said:


> No tattoos on me for now, maybe someday.  Everyone's looks good though!



Same ^^^


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 31, 2014)

Siren137 said:


> The ladybird I just had done was ?30 and the honey bee was ?40.
> 
> There is a sign up at my tattooist's that says "A good tattoo ain't cheap and a cheap tattoo ain't good!"



That is so true. I've only got cheap tattoos so far because they've been simple ones that aren't detailed but when I get the ones that need a lot of work to I'm definitely gonna go to a place that costs more.


----------



## Siren137 (Jan 31, 2014)

Exactly, you definitely get what you pay for! A tattoo is something not to scrimp on! You have a lifetime to regret it if it looks bad!

On that note did anyone watch the channel 4 show about tattoo regret last night?


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 31, 2014)

Siren137 said:


> Exactly, you definitely get what you pay for! A tattoo is something not to scrimp on! You have a lifetime to regret it if it looks bad!
> 
> On that note did anyone watch the channel 4 show about tattoo regret last night?



No I missed it.  Was it any good?


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 31, 2014)

I always wanted to get a Tattoo myself but I don't really have much tolerance to pain :'D 
but damn if I could withstand pain I'd love to get something like this, on my back though


Spoiler


----------



## Siren137 (Jan 31, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> No I missed it.  Was it any good?



Yea it was really interesting. It talked to people who had tattoos done that they regret and then followed them as they had laser surgery to remove them. Check out four7 as they often repeat their shows on that!


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 31, 2014)

Siren137 said:


> Yea it was really interesting. It talked to people who had tattoos done that they regret and then followed them as they had laser surgery to remove them. Check out four7 as they often repeat their shows on that!



Yeah I shall check it out.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 1, 2014)

A friend of mine wants a tally chart tatooed on her wrist, because she likes Doctor Who.
(I believe it has something to do with silence)


----------



## Zakarri (Mar 15, 2014)

Time to raise this beast from the dead, saw this in the new tattoo topic and figured this one would be more appropriate to post in, even if I am kinda bumping it.

Anyways, mine's on my right arm, and it's of the Cheshire Cat from Alice in Wonderland. Always loved the books and film as a kid, and I kinda relate to the character, haha.



Spoiler










Right after getting it.



Spoiler










Picture of it today.

Apologies for the giant iPhone pictures and the bad lighting in the second. I promise I'm not actually blue.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 15, 2014)

So many creative tattoos


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 15, 2014)

I really want to get one once I grow up >~<
My brother is getting a wolf face with green eyes tomorow~


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 15, 2014)

If I knew this thread existed I would have posted sooner. Haha.

The start of my zombie Batman sleeve. Plans on adding a zombie Joker and half-naked zombie Catwoman as well.


Spoiler







My Lupin III tattoo on the back of my calf <3


Spoiler







And a very crude tattoo of a females lady parts in demon form. The vibrant colors always get me though <3


Spoiler


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 16, 2014)

Spoiler: my very amazing tattoo







if you get it.. I love you♥


----------



## Aromatisse (Mar 16, 2014)

Zakarri said:


> .. Anyways, mine's on my right arm, and it's of the Cheshire Cat from Alice in Wonderland. Always loved the books and film as a kid, and I kinda relate to the character,..



This is amaaazing, I love it! I'm a little bit jealous now. :c


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Mar 16, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> Spoiler: my very amazing tattoo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg. I recognize this and can't think what from.

Edit: I just figured out what I recognize it from. It's from an episode of Dexter's laboratory when he was going to get a tattoo for some reason. I can't even remember why.


----------



## Reaper_Flower (Mar 16, 2014)

seeing this rehashed up lol I am too shy to post mine but I got wings on my back and a lotus flower (which I want watercolored in) on my wrist and a snippet of tool's parabola lyrics in cursive on my forearm I do plan on getting orchids on my ribcage and an ouroboros but with a skeleton instead on my neck in the near future


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 16, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> Omg. I recognize this and can't think what from.



hint: Dexter's Lab


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Mar 16, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> hint: Dexter's Lab



Lol thanks. Found out just before I saw your post. xD


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 16, 2014)

My thigh tattoo was probably the worst out of the three and it barely hurt.

High pain threshold...


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Mar 18, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> My thigh tattoo was probably the worst out of the three and it barely hurt.
> 
> High pain threshold...



Same for the one on my ankle.


----------



## MayorKatie (Mar 19, 2014)

I love looking at others tattoos a lot of these are very beautiful! I would like to get one in the future considering i'm only 15, but I feel like I would regret it so it would have to mean a lot to me.


----------



## falloutmaci (May 6, 2014)

I'm only 15 and don't plan on getting anything done within in the next 5 years. I feel as if I were to get something at 18-21 I would probably regret it. I do want to maybe do a small tattoo that has to do with music. Punk music has helped me get through some tough times. I found this design on pinterest one day and really liked so I drew it on my hand. It's very bad just a warning.  

I prefer the simple all black small tattoos other than the big colorful mural ones.


----------

